# Not seeing multple CPUs? [SOLVED]

## hanj

Hello All

I'm doing a remote install of Gentoo on a server (Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel). When I was in the LiveCD environment and doing a cat /proc/cpuinfo, I saw 4 CPUs. After successfully building the box and booting with my kernel, I'm only seeing one CPU.

I made sure the following was built into the kernel:

```
Processor type and features

   [*] Symmetric multi-processing support    

      Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->

   Processor family (Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/older Xeon)  --->

   (8) Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)

   [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

   [*] Multi-core scheduler support 

      Preemption Model (No Forced Preemption (Server))  --->
```

What am I missing?

Here is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-hardened-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-hardened-r8 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 23 Oct 2008 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Here is output of /proc/cpuinfo

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1596.103

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3195.34

clflush size    : 64
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## eccerr0r

Just a guess -- make sure you have ACPI configured properly, though I suspect that since this was intended to be a low power system it should be second nature to set this up...

----------

## platojones

Just boot up the LiveCD, do a 'zcat /proc/config.gz | more' and see what they are using for those processor settings.  This is definitely a kernel config issue and the answer is right there.

----------

## richard.scott

I think you need to select the "Core 2/Newer Xeon" processor option for CPU type?

It's right at the bottom of the list  :Smile: 

----------

## szczerb

I doubt that, as atom is P4 based.

----------

## hanj

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Just a guess -- make sure you have ACPI configured properly, though I suspect that since this was intended to be a low power system it should be second nature to set this up...

 

Hello

The kernel is configured to use APM at the moment.. so you think switching to ACPI is the direction I need to go?

hanji

----------

## hanj

 *platojones wrote:*   

> Just boot up the LiveCD, do a 'zcat /proc/config.gz | more' and see what they are using for those processor settings.  This is definitely a kernel config issue and the answer is right there.

 

I don't have access to the physical server. I'll see if I can get someone to help with the liveCD at the location. The first time was a brutal experience.. heh.

hanj

----------

## szczerb

You definitely need ACPI.

----------

## hanj

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Just a guess -- make sure you have ACPI configured properly, though I suspect that since this was intended to be a low power system it should be second nature to set this up...

 

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> You definitely need ACPI.

 

Thanks guys! ACPI was the problem. Rebuilt the kernel.. and rebooted. Now seeing 4 CPUs.

hanji

----------

## Hu

 *hanj wrote:*   

>  *platojones wrote:*   Just boot up the LiveCD, do a 'zcat /proc/config.gz | more' and see what they are using for those processor settings.  This is definitely a kernel config issue and the answer is right there. 
> 
> I don't have access to the physical server. I'll see if I can get someone to help with the liveCD at the location. The first time was a brutal experience.. heh.
> 
> hanj

 

My post is a bit late, but you do not need to get remote help to extract the LiveCD configuration.  The LiveCD will have the same kernel configuration regardless of where you boot it, so you could boot the LiveCD locally, extract the kernel configuration from it, and then copy the configuration to your remote server for comparison.  This does assume that you have compatible hardware that can boot the LiveCD, of course.

----------

## yesar

sorry for bringing up this thread again but i was wondering why i can't get HT working with my atom 330. on bootup acpi tells:

```

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs
```

but /proc/cpuinfo only shows 2 cpus:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1599.931

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3199.86

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 28

model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1599.931

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3199.89

clflush size    : 64

power management:
```

i tried core2/newer cpu family in kernel config and also P4 but both don't show 4 cpu's... 

so the question is, what i'm missing? did i missconfig anything? ACPI is enabled in kernel.

----------

## mbar

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> I doubt that, as atom is P4 based.

 

Don't make me laugh.

----------

